

Show HN: Yes I'm Still Alive - Browser Geolocation Check-ins - estromlund
http://yesimstillalive.com

======
estromlund
I was playing with the "new" browser geolocation features and came up with
this idea for a quick first rails app. I know the location space is pretty
crowded right now, but I could see myself using this when traveling. What do
you guys think? All comments/suggestions/criticisms would be greatly
appreciated. Thanks!

